# Medal Storage Box



## Joetourist (6 Mar 2019)

Hey I'm looking for a medal storage box to keep my medals safe. Six medals total court mounted overlapped, so about 6 inches across. I've been keeping them in a padded envelope but would like to upgrade to something safer that maybe my kids will keep someday. Not a fan of those 'medal wallets' and would prefer something wooden, or like a giant ring box. Anyone know a good source for those? I found one online in the UK but would prefer local. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Navy_Pete (6 Mar 2019)

What area of the country are you in?  There are usually a few retired guys with woodworking shops that make them to order around most major bases. A lot of the places that mount medals also have shadow boxes, coin boxes etc.


----------



## Joetourist (6 Mar 2019)

I'm near Vancouver. There are a few places with shadowbox-type things but not really storage boxes. I don't want to display them, just keep them in a proper box. I dropped in the Legion but nothing there. I'm sure I'll stumble across something.


----------



## Navy_Pete (6 Mar 2019)

There are a few on facebook that I've come across; this one is the first one that popped up (it's in Ottawa).

https://www.facebook.com/pg/GDTWoodcraft/posts/?ref=page_internal

There are a few others, but can't but my hands on the websites at the moment.

You may also want to look around the Victoria area, or call over to the armory and see if they know anyone that makes them for the DWDs.

Challenge coins are also huge in the US military culture, so if you poke around FB, etsy etc there are lots of off the shelf designs and people that do custom work.  Not really a lot to it though really, so any competent woodworker should be able to knock something together pretty easily for you if you bring some kind of design idea to them.


----------



## Joetourist (6 Mar 2019)

Thanks Pete. I'll look into it.


----------



## Pusser (18 Apr 2019)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> There are a few on facebook that I've come across; this one is the first one that popped up (it's in Ottawa).
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/GDTWoodcraft/posts/?ref=page_internal
> 
> ...



GDT Custom Woodcraft (https://www.facebook.com/pg/GDTWoodcraft/) is excellent (even if I do say so myself) and can make whatever you like to whatever specification.  Shipping to Vancouver from Ottawa is no problem.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Apr 2019)

I have mine in a nice wooden cigar box. That's always a cheaper option.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Apr 2019)

Fishbone Jones said:
			
		

> I have mine in a nice wooden cigar box. That's always a cheaper option.


Depends on how expensive the cigars are.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Apr 2019)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Depends on how expensive the cigars are.



Expensive, but gone years ago.


----------

